# My New Lang 36 Deluxe Hybrid with my first attempt at a mod (Q-view heavy)



## docash (Jun 30, 2012)

So I received my new Lang last Sunday and figured I needed an easier way to check the temps on my meat.  So after unloading it I drilled a couple of small holes and tapped them in order to accommodate 1/4' bolts which I painted black in order to blend in to the side.  Overall it turned out very nice, and I have you guys to thank since it was somewhere on this forum where I got the idea. 
	

		
			
		

		
	
























































This was my first attempt at uploading pics...hopefully I did it right.  Let me know what you think! Oh, yeah my first meal on it using the char-grill:







Need to use more charcoal next time.


----------



## docash (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry the captions didn't come through.  Basically had to unload it from the pickup onto a tow truck.  Had it custom made to fit through the door.  Then a close-up of the warming box/firebox. Then posted some close-ups of the modifications.


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 30, 2012)

That is a beauty that's for sure.


----------



## whittling chip (Jul 1, 2012)

Good to hear you finally got your Lang. I had sent you a PM regarding your wood supply. You had mentioned what you were able to find in your area. What kind of wood were you able to find?

You didn't go to Georgia and pick it up yourself, did you? The truck in the picture looks like the truck that delivered mine.

You're going to love your smoker.

Keep the Lang-views comming.

Thanks for posing and congrats,

WC


----------



## docash (Jul 1, 2012)

I ended up with pecan and a little mesquite...it's pretty much all that grows out here.  And no, didn't drive to Georgia--they delivered.  Going to try doing a couple racks of ribs later today.


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 1, 2012)

that a great looking smoker


----------



## phrogs4ever (Jul 1, 2012)

That thing looks huge for a 36.  Maybe it's the two doors/lids that make it look longer.


----------



## barneypoo69 (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats. I love looking at a Lang work & its final product. Love reading about the pros & cons.

As you can tell..........when i growup someday...I sure would love to buy one....(I'm still young @ 62)


----------



## whittling chip (Jul 1, 2012)

Phrogs4ever said:


> That thing looks huge for a 36.  Maybe it's the two doors/lids that make it look longer.


It's two units with a dividing wall between the chargriller and the smoking side.

WC


----------



## docash (Jul 8, 2012)

Modified it a little further this weekend. First thing I did was I had a second sliding rack installed. This was supposed to be done initially, but somehow got overlooked. Ben Lang shipped me out the parts within a week. A couple of quick welds later, it was as it was meant to be. 







I also had the had the handles on the slide out rack taken off to give me a little more maneuvering room on the upper rack. 

Finally, I found that the firebox grate was difficult to remove from the firebox due to its size and the length of its legs. So I cut the legs off of the grate and welded them to the inside of the firebox at the same height. Now they act as posts for the grate to sit on. 


















BEAR DOWN!


----------



## michael ark (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks great ! You luck dog.:biggrin:


----------



## gofish (Jul 8, 2012)

I would love for the magical white pick up truck to show up in my drive way!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats on the Lang! Looks like you are moving right along with it!


----------

